# Name this alarm brand.



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

I've had a friend come to me asking me to ID this brain box....and I'm afraid I don't know it. Anyone? Beuler?


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Good luck on that. There may be some markings on the board.


----------

